
2017 Q3 Apache Cassandra User Survey - rusher81572
http://www.scylladb.com/2017/08/31/2017-q3-apache-cassandra-user-survey/
======
cameron013
70 expert Apache Cassandra users who actively use Apache Cassandra for in-
production workloads. Their workloads represent more than 200 clusters running
600TB of combined data on Apache Cassandra. A few insights: * Cassandra
Version 2.x (including DSE 4) is the most popular with more than 50% of
deployments utilizing this version. * Performance, Tuning, and Administration
accounted for 70% of total identified core Apache Cassandra challenges. * More
than 30% of respondents don’t run repair over their Cassandra cluster.

